# 2 female betas together with 2 black finned sharks



## Elizabeth_Collins93 (Oct 18, 2014)

So I have a 5 gallon tank that has 2 black finned catfish in it. (I know, "too small") the catfish are gonna soon be relocated to a much bigger 30 gallon tank and I was wondering if it would be safe to temporarily put my females in the tank with them. I currently don't have a tank open for them so I need answers. Bought them last week and I have changed their cup water numerous times and now I want them to be happy in a much bigger filtered and heated tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Short answer, no. You need at least five females in order for them to be able to live peacefully enough, and ten gallons minimum for the five. Lots of plants and hides. Otherwise, the lack of space and fish lets them easily single out each other and beat the living daylights out of each other. Best bet is to look into more lady bettas.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

no dont try it or you will end up with 2 fat cats.if they can live in a little plastic cup then why dont you just get a drinking cup or something in that area and make a little home for them.heck,a critter keeper is better then that little cup.but if you do go with what i have said get a separate holder or bowl or whatever for each betta.and also listen to what majerah1 said about more bettas.good luck


----------



## Elizabeth_Collins93 (Oct 18, 2014)

Alright. Thanks for the input! I'll just get a few more females and heavily plant the tank so they can hide as necessary. There are already about 10 plants in there but a few more won't hurt right? The cats are just there temporarily. As soon as the 30 is up and running I'll put the cats in it and switch the bettas to the 5


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You will still need to upgrade to a ten gallon.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah,if you can then get a 20 gallon and then you can make it nice with plants and you can see everyone claim their own little piece of land.


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

The black fin catfish will grow over a foot to nearer 2 feet in length & needs brackish water as a juvenile & full salt as an adult, it'll also eat any tankmates it can fit in its mouth.
If you intend on keeping them then a 30 gallon won't be nearly big enough, you might want to think about returning them.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

Short answer, no. Radically different water requirements and two growing predators with two small fish for them to feed on.


----------

